# Sicherheitszaun um den Teich



## maarkus (21. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich benötige für diesen Sommer (und auch etwas länger) einen mobilen Zaun um den Teich, bis unser Kleiner schwimmen kann. Im Internet habe ich leider nichts passendes gefunden. Ein Weidezaun zum in den Boden stecken tuts leider nicht, da der Teich direkt an der Terrasse beginnt und auf 2m steil abfällt. Festbohren möchte ich nichts. So eine Art Baustellenzaun wäre zum Beispiel eine Lösung, nur eben nicht so hoch.

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Zacky (21. März 2014)

Wenn Du für die nächsten Jahre einfach ein paar Holzpfosten stellst, Maschendraht daran fest gemacht und schon ist ein wenig Sicherheit gewährleistet. Die Holzpfosten mit Schlaghülsen im Boden befestigt, verschraubt und fertig...wenn der Kleinste der Familie dann schwimmen kann, ist es einfach zu entfernen.


----------



## maarkus (21. März 2014)

Wäre natürlich eine Lösung, aber wie bekomme ich die Schlaghülsen durch die Terrasse gehauen?


----------



## samorai (21. März 2014)

Hi Markus!
Den Baustellenzaun nicht stellen sondern legen.

mfg Ron!


----------



## bowo (22. März 2014)

Stell doch einen Pfosten in einen Eimer und füll ihn mit Zement auf. Da kannst du dann noch Farbe oder sowas reinmischen, dann siehts auch gut aus.
Zwischen diesen Pfosten dann einfach Seile oder Maschendraht spannenn und du hast einen sicheren und halbwegs dekorativen "Bauzaun".


----------



## Tottoabs (22. März 2014)

samorai schrieb:


> Hi Markus!
> Den Baustellenzaun nicht stellen sondern legen.
> 
> mfg Ron!


Eine Betonmatte über den Teich legen wo er nicht durchfallen kann. Jetzt wo die Pflanzen noch klein sind drüber befestigen. GGf Kanthölzer drunter. Dann können die noch durch wachsen. Irgend eine wackelige Bauzaunkönstruktion währe mir zu unsicher.
Und komme mir nicht mit Optik.....da geht die Sicherheit vor.

Wenn ich mir dieses Bild so anschaue und die anderen aus deinem Album,  dann solltest du wohl was dauerhaftes bauen. Die Rutsche ist genau neben dem Teich.










Ich würde genau Ecke Teich/Terrasse mit dem Pfosten eines Holzzaunes anfangen. Dann die Seite runter aufbauen. Kräftige Holzlatten. 1,1m hoch, drei Latten. Unten eine auf dem Boden aufliegende Latte. Zwischen der und der zweiten unteren Latten einen Maschendraht. Bei der Terrassenseite die Latten bis auf die Terrasse überstehen lassen. Dort ein Eckholz fest machen und auf diesem dann die terrassenseitige Lattung befestigen.

Ich weiß nicht wie alt dein Kleiner ist, gehe davon aus das der Zaun bis zu einem alter von 6-8 Jahren stehen bleiben sollte....wenn dann  noch ein zweites Kind nach kommt.....sind es schnell 10-12 Jahre.

Mache was Vernünftiges.


----------



## maarkus (22. März 2014)

Ich bin gerade mit meiner Frau in Verhandlung, ob man nicht doch einen festen Zaun aufstellen kann. Es kommt übers Eck noch ein 2mx3m Holzdeck zum Sonnen. Darüber könnte ich mir so eine Art aufklappbares Tor vorstellen.
Wenn das nicht klappt, tendiere ich zum Vorschlag mit den gegossenen Betonfüßen. Ob ich dann Latten, oder Maschendraht anbringe seh ich dann.

Und da wo die Rutsche steht, ist jetzt nicht mehr unser Zuständigkeitsbereich. Direkt an den Rand kommt demnächst ein Eisenzaun mit Steinfüllung.


----------

